# Ice Cream Cake



## xiaozhu (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey Guys,

I'm planning to make a Chocolate Chip Ice-Cream Cake for my girlfriend's birthday. I am just buying a box of Chocolate Chip Ice-Cream instead of making the Ice-Cream from scratch. I have a few questions regarding Ice-Cream Cakes that I need help with.

1) If I'm making it with a baked Orea crust at the bottom, should I just make the cake entirely out of Ice-Cream, or would it taste better if I coat/layer the Ice-Cream with a Sponge-Cake or Angel Cake?

2) Can I use a 9" Springfoam pan to freeze the cake, cause I'm alittle worried that it might be alittle hard to transfer the entire cake into a serving dish and the cake might look ugly. Any tips on how I can transfer it from my springfoam pan to a serving dish so I can travel it to her house with the help of dry ice? 

3) Would my cake turn out ugly if I use the springfoam pan? Any suggestions on frosting I can use?

Thanks guys, really need your help!

-XiaoZhu


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

Your description sounds like a frozen mudpie rather than a cake.

I'm not familiar with baked oreo crusts. Is it similar to the baked bottom of cheesecake?

Our 'mudpie' consisted of melted butter combined with course ground oreo cookies, pressed into a pie tin and frozen. Then it was filled with soften ice cream (like a fudge/chocolate covered caramel or peanut butter cup thing), then sprinkled with toffee/oreo crumbs, and then frozen again. Then it was topped with more ice cream (vanilla), ganache and toffee/oreo mix again around the edge.

A cake would be different altogether but still freeze great. If you're using a layer cake <?> I'd still do the above but split the cake for the top and bottom.

April


----------



## missgoodcook (Jun 26, 2006)

im planning to make sweets and i cant decide what to do.. can anyone help me through this.. thanks..


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

What kind of sweets?

Rgds Rook.

Go to www.allrecipes.com you will find just about everything your looking for there ice cream cakes and other things.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

A springform will work great, but make sure you line it with plastic wrap. It'll make removal much easier.

The best bet, if you're planning to travel with the cake, is to insulate it as well as possible. Try lining the pan with cake, and using that as the walls to contain the ice cream. Freeze for a few hours before unmolding, and then ice it and feeze again.


----------



## cjdacook (Apr 5, 2006)

Xiao, here's an ice cream cake I've made for years - it wold be easy to adapt layers of what you want to do.
Or just use this recipe - it's delicious!!

 RICE KRISPIES ICE CREAM CRUNCH CAKE

 6 ozs Chocolate chips
 1/3 c peanut butter
 3 c Rice Krispies[emoji]174[/emoji]
 1/2 gal vanilla frozen yogurt -- (or ice cream)

Melt choc. chips & peanut butter together in large. pan or bowl; add cereal.

Spread on cookie sheet & cool; break up cereal mix. into small pieces.

Soften Ice cream; fold in all but 1/2 cup of cereal mixture & spread in 
springform pan.
Use remaining 1/2 cup cereal mix. to make decorative topping, then 
freeze.

Garnish w/whipped cream & strawberries, if desired.


----------



## xiaozhu (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply guys!

Actually what I was trying to make was something identical to the cakes Haagen-Dazs[emoji]8482[/emoji] make, I'm not sure if their's contains somekind of Sponge cake or it's just plain Ice Cream. Here's their website and link to the cake I'm trying to copy: http://www.haagen-dazs.com/segcad.do?productId=193

If their's contains some kind of cake base, I'm not sure what kind of Cake Mix to use, cause I've had some bad experience with the Hershey's Cocoa cake recipe. If I have two Ice-Cream flavours in mind, which would you suggest going with each?

*Chocolate Chocolate Chips + Devil's Chocolate Cake Mix? Or White Cake Mix?
Vanilla Fudge Brownie + White Cake Mix/Devil's Vanilla Cake Mix?

*By the way April, any idea if a Mudpie would make a good "birthday cake"? Or would it be just like eating Ice-Cream.

Once again, thanks guys!

-XiaoZhu


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

*XiaoZhu*,

There is no literal "cake" in the _Haagen Dazs Ribbon Cake_.

It's just ice cream in the shape of a cake.

If you're really trying to imitate it, the being true to it's construction will solve your worry about appearances and transportation because it's coated in Belgian chocolate then they trim with "puffs" of whipped cream and chocolate shavings, and the sides are encircled with pirouette cookies, wrapped with a ribbon. This takes care of any exposed ice cream.


----------



## mrsppmrxky (Jun 28, 2006)

I used to make Ice Cream cakes for and Ice Cream shop. If you want something like cookie crumbs in the middle, I can tell you the formula.

If a cardboard circle will do for the display, take the outside ring of your springform pan and place it in the center of the circle.

With the ice cream (semi firm) make about 1/2 inch coating around the edges and bottom. YOu will have an open well in the middle.


At this point, you can either fill with crumbled cookies (oreo type) and hot fudge drizzled of over the crumbs, crumbled Reeses or fill with ice cream.

Freeze until very firm.

Now you need to press ice cream over the top making sure to get the air bubbles out. Take a long spatula and use the top of the ring as your tool to smooth the "cake". Re-freeze until very firm.

When you are ready to take the cake out of the pan, use a Hair dryer. Move the blower back and forth until you see the frost on the pan melt. work quickly around all the sides and remove your ring.

Pop this back into the freezer.

You could 'ice the cake' with a non-dairy whipped topping and then place your cookies around the edge. Pop back into the freezer.

At anytime that your edges seem to be melting, stop and pop it back into the freezer for a few minutes and then continue.

Good luck with the cake!


----------

